# ***********



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

For those who wanted to see it, here it is in all it's glory! 

Ch Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers, zipper side up. :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, he wears it well


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I want a zipper nose!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ch Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers...Is a fine Zipper nose


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's awesome, such a beautiful boy who wears his zipper so very well.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

What a handsome boy!! You do know that one picture is not enough, right 

Kim


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I once had a client whose zipper was about an inch high!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome pigment


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi ya' handsome!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tommy Sneakers has a racing stripe for speed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit has one also, i like them,


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Tommy Sneakers has a racing stripe for speed.


His sneakers must be PF Flyers ( for those of us old enough to remember.....)


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love zipper-nosed Goldens!! It's like a "pet here" arrow.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry for being so ill informed, but what is a zipper? I know the kind on clothes, at least.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

it is a reverse ridge on the muzzle(dorsal surface) and frequently into the stop.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry for being so ill informed, but what is a zipper? I know the kind on clothes, at least.


 
It is essentially a cowlick. I hate 'em.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I LOVE zippers!!! He is adorable!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Those who have been here a while know that when this litter (2 males) was born, I was not going to keep either of the boys. The other boy was sold but I was hedging on who I was going to sell this one to. The Dogfather (my husband) one after noon declared "He's staying. I'LL buy him." I wasn't thrilled because I've always hated zippers. But, he jumped into our fountain, and moved across the yard, soaking wet, and his movement ook my breath away. We videod him moving, sent it to Sylvia, who said "He _better _stay!' So, he stayed, and has been The Dogfather's boy ever since. Every win validated him, and the judges all said they never even noticed the zipper, til I pointed it out.
Beyond being a champion, he exemplifies the Golden temperament, is a delight to live with, is healthy, an easy keeper, and has all his clearances. 
Zipper? What zipper...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've read about how Zipper came to stay before, but it still puts a smile on my face<:

I'm not sure what I think about zippers, but he's a handsome Champion boy anyway.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

He is very cute, and don't most little boys have cowlicks to make them adorable?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I've read about how Zipper came to stay before, but it still puts a smile on my face<:
> 
> I'm not sure what I think about zippers, but he's a handsome Champion boy anyway.


 
Most often, "zippers" cause the expression to be harsh. And exhibitors try to eliminate/minimize them, which is a pain in the butt and usually just accentuates them/draws attention to them. Tommy has such a soft, sweet expression that no one notices it. We don't even try to groom it away.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

janine said:


> So cute...I want a zipper nose!!!


I'm not sure that you would look good with a zipper nose but it's cute on the pup.:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love his zipper nose! It's just adorable.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love zippers too. Tommy has such a happy expression. His zipper looks a little less noticeable, is that coming with age and maturity, or just the camera?


----------



## Kalena (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahh, so that explains what I thought was an one-inch slight discoloration/streak above Sawyer's nose. I felt it and it is indeed a cowlick or zipper. I learn something every day from this forum!! Thank you!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is the zipper similiar to a smaller version of the Rhodesian Ridgeback? Escept just on it's snout?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've always loved the Dogfather's role in all this. Congratulations Tommy!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The DogFather was so RIGHT!!!

Tommy is such a handsome lad and for him the zipper just makes him more endearing.

Way to go Tommy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Those who have been here a while know that when this litter (2 males) was born, I was not going to keep either of the boys. The other boy was sold but I was hedging on who I was going to sell this one to. The Dogfather (my husband) one after noon declared "He's staying. I'LL buy him." I wasn't thrilled because I've always hated zippers. But, he jumped into our fountain, and moved across the yard, soaking wet, and his movement ook my breath away. We videod him moving, sent it to Sylvia, who said "He _better _stay!' So, he stayed, and has been The Dogfather's boy ever since. Every win validated him, and the judges all said they never even noticed the zipper, til I pointed it out.
> Beyond being a champion, he exemplifies the Golden temperament, is a delight to live with, is healthy, an easy keeper, and has all his clearances.
> Zipper? What zipper...


Thanks! You answered my question about zippers without even knowing it. I wondered if it was considered a fault.

I think it makes them a little more unique! Very sweet little expression.

And as one who never knew the story, I think the Dogfather is a wise, wise man.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL The Dogfather's head is VERY large these days!!!! Not too often does he get to say "I TOLD you so!" to me when it comes to the dogs!!!
We all adore CHAMPION Nitelite's Tommy Squeaker, er Sneakers... he's a good boy.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I just love him.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story it was very sweet. He has a beautiful face.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He has very friendly eyes.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Very handsome boy and I totally love his name!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwwww - what a face!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

awwwwe he is just too cute!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tommy is so handsome! When I picked out Gunner I didn't notice the zipper. Then, when he was about 5-6 weeks old I saw it and asked the breeder what it was and would it go away. I didn't like it at first but now I don't mind it at all. I've never had anyone ask me about it. Tommy's zipper is straight down his muzzle. Gunner's is kind of crooked. I would know my boy anywhere. A good distinguishing mark.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tommy*

Tommy is a beauty and I love the zipper nose!!


----------

